
Business Plot - utopian3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Plot
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22012255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22012255)

------
pstuart
Glad to see this here along with the War Is A Racket post.

People need to know how fragile democracy is.

